# CWC found in Texas



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Heard this on the radio

anyone else here this

I heard it was at a breeders farm in Madina County


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I meant CWD


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yes sir, it was all over the net last week. TPWD has a statement posted on their website.


----------



## cpope (Jul 12, 2007)

Yep medina county 1 deer in deer pen.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Any one have any details on the meeting that TPW&D had on this today


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

false ,,,,1 deer in 1 pen that came into contact with over 120 other deer that were already sold out to some big time players ,,,, and tpwd came in and killed all of the guys other breed stock ,,,, I know this as my buddy is friends with this guy ,,, so sad that the state can do such a thing and not pay you a single dime ,,,,I would think that they could have taken a random few and had them sent to T.AM but nope ,,,,and as for the meeting my buddy went to it as he is also a breeder but I haven't heard anything from him ,,, I do know that there is a freeze on any transport of any deer until futher notice..


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

A few more positive tests, and I can see the entire industry folding. I'd find it hard to believe that one could be infected without many others being infected as well.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

As a result of all of this....I can see a bunch of ranch real estate ads being changed real quick.

Whereas sellers used to brag/advertise that the ranch "has breeder pens" or "outside genetics were introduced to the herd".....buyers are now going to avoid that.

No way would a buyer pays millions of dollars on a ranch if there is a risk that the ranch has a higher chance of having been exposed to CWD or a risk that the deer could be euthanized.

I'm glad on all the ranches that I have bought and sold that we never, never introduced any genetics or non-native deer


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

rustyhook1973 said:


> false ,,,,1 deer in 1 pen that came into contact with over 120 other deer that were already sold out to some big time players ,,,, and tpwd came in and killed all of the guys other breed stock ,,,, I know this as my buddy is friends with this guy ,,, so sad that the state can do such a thing and not pay you a single dime ,,,,I would think that they could have taken a random few and had them sent to T.AM but nope ,,,,and as for the meeting my buddy went to it as he is also a breeder but I haven't heard anything from him ,,, I do know that there is a freeze on any transport of any deer until futher notice..


Could be devastating to deer hunting in Texas. Probably just a matter of time considering it can take years for exposed deer to test positive.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/...7-16_commission_meeting/2015-07-16_c_wolf.pdf


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

rustyhook1973 said:


> false ,,,,1 deer in 1 pen that came into contact with over 120 other deer that were already sold out to some big time players ,,,, and tpwd came in and killed all of the guys other breed stock ,,,, I know this as my buddy is friends with this guy ,,, so sad that the state can do such a thing and not pay you a single dime ,,,,I would think that they could have taken a random few and had them sent to T.AM but nope ,,,,and as for the meeting my buddy went to it as he is also a breeder but I haven't heard anything from him ,,, I do know that there is a freeze on any transport of any deer until futher notice..


I'd rather they protect the rest of the deer in the state. A year or two ago I seem to recall this happened and it was traced to a deer that had been brought in from out of state. Not sure if thats the case here.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> I'd rather they protect the rest of the deer in the state. A year or two ago I seem to recall this happened and it was traced to a deer that had been brought in from out of state. Not sure if thats the case here.


I believe this is the one you remember...

TPWD conducted a raid on a deer breeder who had one deer that was improperly documented and was suspected to have been brought in from Arkansas. They herded about 80 deer into a 10-acre pen and drove around inside with two vehicles and two shooters and killed them all. It took them about 8 hours because the deer kept moving to the other side, but they finally wore them out. Many of the deer where hit numerous times before dying because the shooters used .22 magnum rimfire and .17 rimfire rifles, both calibers being illegal for sportsmen to use for deer hunting.

They were all tested for CWD but none were infected. The owner wasn't compensated and no apology was issued.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

sounds familiar. Thanks


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

rustyhook1973 said:


> false ,,,,1 deer in 1 pen that came into contact with over 120 other deer that were already sold out to some big time players ,,,, and tpwd came in and killed all of the guys other breed stock ,,,, I know this as my buddy is friends with this guy ,,, so sad that the state can do such a thing and not pay you a single dime ,,,,I would think that they could have taken a random few and had them sent to T.AM but nope ,,,,and as for the meeting my buddy went to it as he is also a breeder but I haven't heard anything from him ,,, I do know that there is a freeze on any transport of any deer until futher notice..


This is part of the risk you take as a deer breeder every deer breeder knows there is a chance for this most just think it will never happen to them.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

troutslayer said:


> Heard this on the radio
> 
> anyone else here this
> 
> I heard it was at a breeders farm in Madina County


*CWC*- Chronic Wasting Confusion- the uneducated and unjustified Outrage that non deer breeders express towards deer breeders in an attempt to shut them down and put them out of business.

LOL, I'm Just Playing


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Word on the street is the kleberg and bass family are backing TPWD. This testing is shutting down a lot of small time breeders that do this as a hobby.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

This is exactly what happens to the small poultry breeders with the bird flu. One tests positive, everything within a certain area is destroyed. The government will always sacrifice a few to save many, with no questions asked.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Can you site this for me? Also, where did see read or see that a lot of breeders are shutting down? Thanks



remi19 said:


> Word on the street is the kleberg and bass family are backing TPWD. This testing is shutting down a lot of small time breeders that do this as a hobby.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*LSON articles*

Google "Lone Star Outdoor News CWD"


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Rack Ranch said:


> Can you site this for me? Also, where did see read or see that a lot of breeders are shutting down? Thanks


Look around at the classified ads, lots of peole trying to get rid of there deer apparently with all the new restictions its gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I heard that they have a 5th possible case in Lavaca county. TAHC is waiting for a second lab to confirm. The deer traces back to the TMR herd (I heard both deer had the same father) but was at a different ranch.
That's going to further complicate things.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*To funny*



remi19 said:


> Word on the street is the kleberg and bass family are backing TPWD. This testing is shutting down a lot of small time breeders that do this as a hobby.


Wow you a funny guy , :headknock:headknockwhere you hear that load


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes , confirmed in lavaca county also


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jamie said:


> I heard that they have a 5th possible case in Lavaca county. TAHC is waiting for a second lab to confirm. The deer traces back to the TMR herd (I heard both deer had the same father) but was at a different ranch.
> That's going to further complicate things.


This is coming from deer in breeder pens right? Not in wild deer?

Makes you wonder how many bucks got out and possibly spread it into the wild herd.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Breeder deer and I assume he was still in his jail cell


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

all about numbers...
B&C #'s =bragging #'s =$'s
that's todays Texas deer hunting.


----------

